# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te konvertoj videon nga  you tube ne format mp3 ?

## arta10

Pershendetje si te konvertoj nje video nga you tube ne mp3

Ju falemnderit :buzeqeshje: )))))

----------


## kleadoni

www.video2mp3.net

----------


## XIMI.NR1

*Provo qita www.video2mp3.net se eshte shum efektive dhe besoj qe nuk ka diqka me te leht dhe me thjesht*

----------


## UNiROSS

une per vete e perdori dvdvideosoft

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

free you tube to mp3 converter..ket perdor une dhe esht shume e mire

----------


## iliros

www.vidtomp3.com

----------


## VL.TX.US

nqs perdor mozilla firefox si browser, eshte nje add-on Easy youtube video downloader. per cdo video youtube, e ke si mundesi ta shkarkosh mp3, mp4, flv me 1 click

----------


## fegi

edhe ky program vlene.                http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&source...8lmhlv_jHfLk1A

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Nëse perdor _iMac_,

Atëher të këshilloi : *xVideoServiceThief*

----------


## Al-Mustafa

per me shkarku ni video shko te kjo faqe keepvid.com

----------


## Lexuesi_

> free you tube to mp3 converter..ket perdor une dhe esht shume e mire




 :buzeqeshje:  Me i miri nga te gjithe.

----------


## alem_de

> free you tube to mp3 converter..ket perdor une dhe esht shume e mire


Kete e kam dhe une.

----------

